# Bán Tai nghe Airpod 2 Like Auth Định Vị Đổi tên Hàng Siêu cấp Chip Louda 1536U 400k



## koyzin (13 Tháng năm 2020)

Airpods 2 Replica 1:1 bản chuẩn nhất đầy đủ tính năng như hàng chính hãng :
- Đổi tên thiết bị
- Định vị thiết bị
- Hỗ trợ sạc không dây
- Đeo vào play, bỏ ra dừng
- Popup kết nối
- Mọi tính năng như con Auth
-Giá 400k - Mọi người lấy SL inbox qua zalo : 097259581.4


----------



## koyzin (24 Tháng năm 2020)

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nha. Đừng quên mua tai nghe. Freeship toàn quốc 0972595814


----------



## koyzin (26 Tháng năm 2020)

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nha. Đừng quên mua tai nghe. Freeship toàn quốc 0972595814


----------



## koyzin (6 Tháng tám 2020)

về lô mới cảm ứng đa điểm ngon hơn giảm giá 400k miễn phí ship HN . zalo 097259581bốn


----------

